

New free Seaside book, "Dynamic Web Development with Seaside", announced - henning
http://book.seaside.st/

======
SimonTite
The biggest problem with learning Smalltalk, Squeak/Pharo and Seaside, for me,
has been the lack of easy-to-find, thorough (and free!) documentation. There
are some good tutorials out there, but by their nature they tend to give just
a limited introduction to their subject matter. (I am a PHP programmer, and
have yet to find anything to equal PHP's superb on-line documentation).

However, although "Dynamic Web Development with Seaside" is broadly tutorial
in format - forgive me if I'm wrong here, I'm only part way through it - it is
far and away the best documentation I have read on the subject.

After reading even the first few chapters, I experienced that sensation that
all programmers probably know: the sudden flash of enlightenment, "aha! _now_
I get it! _That's_ how it works!" ... altogether a great book, and many thanks
to the authors for their efforts.

------
chaetal
This is the best book on Seaside currently. It's highly detailed, covering
(for instance) installation for most modern Smalltalk dialects, basics and
fundementals, many practical tasks, along with examples for all of above. I
would recomend it for both mature and beginning smalltalkers aiming at web
programming itself as well as learning Smalltalk programming in general. Going
to use the book in Smalltalk programming lectures.

------
andyburnett
I totally agree with Simon's comment about experiencing the 'aha' moment. I
had really been struggling to understand how Seaside worked, and then - all of
a sudden - light dawned :-)

------
jvdsandt
Great book for a great web framework!

